# CC Lake Record Rod & Reel Blue Cat!



## LIONESS-270

What a Morning...she was not a monster (13.8lbs) but as there are no Blue Cats entered for Lake Corpus Christi (TP&W Water Bodys)
I went ahead and put her in.....

We have caught (2) 15s and Robs caught a 26 a few years ago...we didn't enter them because we assumed bigger were on the books...NOT!

We were up a 5, My neighbor and good friend Doug (The Real Estate Man who is listing our house) wanted to fish the pier as the lake has come back up.
Robs was cast netting shad before daylight and setting out rods.....Doug and I hit the pier with coffee in hand. Never got to drink it..
We had 9 blues....2 to 6lbs, 5 sand bass...broke off 2 "large catfish" and I was spooled by another...

Down to 2 rods I was rigging when the very light Quantum Spinning rig with 6lb test started screaming (Robs white bass rig)....the next 10 to 15 mins are a blur...she made a total of 6 runs and I adjusted the drag 3 times that I remember....

She came to the surface after the 2nd run I really started sweating...Robs had gone to the boat house for a longer landing net....Too short. Doug and Robs both trying to help me work her around the end of the pier to the boat ramp. Her last 2 runs I could see 2 to 4 wraps on the spool.

They moved chairs, tackle,...Rods, and Reggie who was going nuts!!!.
She made a short dash to go under the pier...I was loosing it now....sweet talking talking to her. I leaned out as far as I could and coached her back from the pilings.

As I worked her close to the Boat ramp She made one last small effort for the deep when Robs slid the landing net under her....in knee deep water....







I love that Woman.









That cup of cold coffee tasted like Champagne...

Got her in the live box and made the calls...rigged for safe transport to Parks and wildlife..Mathis.

I don't think this record will last very long...but it was a fun thing to do.....

Special thanks to Biologist Rey Cardona. Super nice Guy!!
And Brad (PaleRider) for his tireless effort and encouragement to CPR all these girls over 10lbs.

...and of course...My Sweet heart & net lady.









Pics...









Pretty lady

Reggie gets wet trying to steal her

Transfer...

Measure and weigh..

A short trip to the State Park and shes free...to go lay her eggs..


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Congratulations on makin' the record book. That's one of the things I would like to do in my lifetime.

Tried to cut and paste the 3rd image down here but it didn't work.

And I love this shot of Reggie, he seems to know that you are entering this for a record and snickering at you for doing so.

Rick


----------



## Bay Gal

Dang, Charlie! Next time I'm skipping the coffee and going straight to the pier! Glad to hear they are coming in, and you're catching 'em. SO WISH I was there to be a part of it.

Your backyard is the ultimate oasis! I'd be fishing and then napping in that palapa. 


Hugs to you and Robs...now get back to work, and get that place sold! You've got lots of country calling you. 

ps. Roxie sends kisses to Reggie! LOL


----------



## General CoolBro

Way to go Chief! You had a good team working with you today. Great story and congrats.

Pic with Reg is "top dog".

GCB


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Bay Gal said:


> Dang, Charlie! Next time I'm skipping the coffee and going straight to the pier! Glad to hear they are coming in, and you're catching 'em. SO WISH I was there to be a part of it.
> 
> Your backyard is the ultimate oasis! I'd be fishing and then napping in that palapa.
> 
> Hugs to you and Robs...now get back to work, and get that place sold! You've got lots of country calling you.
> 
> ps. Roxie sends kisses to Reggie! LOL


Matchmaking must be a gene inherent in all women. Never met one yet that didn't take a stab at it!

Ducking,
Rick


----------



## baylvr

That precious dog is SMILIN!! How cool is that!!

Beautiful fish too!! Congrats!!


----------



## Too Tall

WTG Chief. Bet Reggies ticked off that you let her go.


----------



## backlasher

Nice one! It looks like Reggie is helping you hold up that catfish.


----------



## TXPalerider

*Super!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome post!! Congrats on the big girl!! Sure love to see 'em swimming away like that!!:cheers:

We are gonna fish Calaveras and McQueeney this weekend. Hopefully we'll get lucky enough to CPR a few.

I never have fished Lake CC (Mathis), but, I've always wanted too. My Dad grew up spending summers on and fishing that lake when he was a kid. Have heard lots of good things.

Maybe I can get him to buy y'alls place. It sound exactly like where he wants to retire. 

BTW, did I ever send you some CPR stickers?


----------



## LIONESS-270

TXPalerider said:


> Awesome post!! Congrats on the big girl!! Sure love to see 'em swimming away like that
> 
> BTW, did I ever send you some CPR stickers?


Yes Sir..Me and my neighbors proudly display them...Thanks









Bay Gal...Reg sends XXOOXX back to Roxie....I'm trying to work but Robs keeps forcing me and Reggie to have fun..Shes tha Boss....









Wait till ya hear about yesterday..."Lucy" and the 10 little pigs.







Talk about fun! Thats another thread....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Oh My Goodness,
You guys have so many piggies you could almost make rabbits blush with lustfulness.

Rick


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Spectacular, Chief! Great job on the catch and on the release. I sure love your posts and pics!


----------



## drred4

*great catch and pics*

That is one heck of a pick with Reggie smiling (or gritting his teeth)


----------



## grayfish

Great catch. Congratulations


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That is AWESOME Charlie... Reggie didn't look to happy though!


----------



## Guest

WOW! You guys must have built up a LOT of Karma in your past lives! ~ I love it when good things happen to good people and you guys are among the best! :cheers: 



:rybka:


----------



## Hooked Up

Wait just a minute! A friend of my deceased second cousin's husband fished there in the 1960s and he said there weren't any cats that big in that lake! Wait...........................Ooops...........................................Sorry............I thought we were on the "other" board! LOL! Way to Go Chief! Guy


----------



## bountyhunter

Awesome report, and Congrats on that record for sure! Always a pleasure to read them Chief and Robs stories!


----------



## capn

Awesome CPR pic chief! Big congrats to ya! I have a feeling there will be a few beefier rods tossed out with some live bait in the next few weeks.


----------



## Harbormaster

That's cool chief!

So who caught it, you or the resident rodent? :biggrin:


----------



## McBuck

Congrats, Chief! Great story and great pics. Palerider and I caught a lake record at Fayette a couple of months ago and didn't know it. We're goin' to pay more attention from now on so we can get our 15 minutes of fame!:biggrin:


----------



## hiram abiff

great pics good story!


----------



## Ag96

Nothing like getting one in the record books, even if it is short lived. Congrats!


----------



## jabx1962

Way to go Chief....


----------



## baldhunter

Congrats on your record Chief!From your story,sounds like you may very well break your own record soon!Good Luck on your fishing.


----------



## activescrape

Ya done good, all of ya. Enjoyed the thread!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Congrats Chief!


----------



## Trouthunter

Dang, that's a good catfish you caught. Must be a LOT more water in the lake since the last time I saw it.

Good job and congratulations on the bigun, that's 2cool.

TH


----------



## flatsfats

Chief, i can't get over that rotten dog! is he running for office? i've noticed he never misses a photo opportunity  

i'd have to put that pic on a wall somewhere.

Congrats on the record.


----------



## huntinguy

Wow Chief! Great read! Congratulations sir!


----------



## cclayton01

Awesome job Chief!

Congrats on the record.


----------



## mbsfish

Isn't that crazy that there was no blue record before yours? There are tons of big blues in Lake Corpus Christi! Congrats on the record, but your right I don't think it will hold for very long.


----------



## Aggiedan

*Way to go Chief*

what a great story


----------



## TTmorriss82

*Say CHEEEEESE!!!*

I don't post much, I'm more of a stalker. I couldn't help myself after seeing your dogie...haha, if that dog smiled any wider I might think he was a cartoon, 2cool! Nice report, look forward to seeing your others!


----------



## Bukkskin

Just stumbled upon this thread. Record Still Holds. Congrats chiefcharlie.


----------

